# Nvc ds260



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Been advised to post here.. 
Help Please..
We are at the point of filling in DS 260 and collecting paperwork for our UK to USA immigration and on reading forms we think we might need to apply for a German Police check as we lived there due to an RAF posting. 
Having looked around for an answer we have read one post saying that as it was a UK military posting (living in base housing) and we weren't registered as 'German residents' we are probably not in their records. Has anyone else going/gone through NVC processing got a definitive answer or had to apply for one of these and if so how easy/difficult is it and how long should we expect it to take.
Thanks.


----------

